# Rents and Co Ltd Walkinstown



## ANORAKPHOBIA (1 Feb 2012)

Does anyone know anything about future of above named company. I have heard that the central bank are in charge of their affairs since last Friday. They provided a bill paying service for people paying in a weekly amount.They are located in Walkinstown opposite the Submarine bar.


----------



## iandublin2 (1 Feb 2012)

This will probably go the same way as HomePayments. My wife's parents got a letter today saying they have gone bust.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (1 Feb 2012)

I spoke to someone in the Rents and Co office this morning. They said that there was an issue with a licence to trade and hence the central Bank stepped in. She also said that all creditit balances would be reimbursed and that all bills they were charged with paying were paid in full up to last Friday. Hope I was not spun a line but one would have a bad feeling about the situation certainly.


----------



## maggiek1 (2 Mar 2012)

*phone number*



ANORAKPHOBIA said:


> I spoke to someone in the Rents and Co office this morning. They said that there was an issue with a licence to trade and hence the central Bank stepped in. She also said that all creditit balances would be reimbursed and that all bills they were charged with paying were paid in full up to last Friday. Hope I was not spun a line but one would have a bad feeling about the situation certainly.



I rang the central bank help line @ 1890777777 I got some information of them give them a ring and they will tell you what the position is at the moment


----------



## Bronte (6 Mar 2012)

ANORAKPHOBIA said:


> They said that there was an issue with a licence to trade and hence the central Bank stepped in.


 
Another person on AAM who works in the financial industry mentioned that the regulations in relation to offering financial services were getting more strict so that is probably what happened here.  Therefore if this company will no longer be able to pay your bills you need to cancel any money going to them and pay your own bills etc.


----------

